# suggestions for WMI configuration for supercharged MKV R32?



## motrrrpsycho (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey fellas, I have a MKV R32 and plan to install a supercharger kit in the near future. I'm not planning an "all out" build by any means - only in the 7 - 10 PSI boost range. The car is my DD, and I enjoy flogging it as often as I have a chance on twisty backroads plus an occasional track day or AX. I have learned from others in the MKV R32 forum that this car tends to run HOT especially on the track, and (obviously) all the more so when boosted. Some have used oil coolers with good results, but I don't know of anyone with a boosted 3.2 VR6 (probably not very many out there) running WMI.

WMI seems like a great idea, though seems like it could be somewhat of a PITA too - to either have a big tank taking up space in the back or a small tank or the windshield washer reservoir under hood that runs out quickly. Since I have a windshield washer fluid warning light, and because I don't really want a trunk tank or extra weight up front, I like idea of using the WW reservoir. I'm also not doing crazy boost levels, so I'm curious if I could go with a WMI set up that would only spray when I'm really getting in to the boost (thus never running in DD mode) and then only spray a relatively small amount, such that my WW reservoir could at least last for a whole track day without re-filling. I mean - I'm sure such a thing can be set up, but my question is more on practicality. If you are only spraying a small amount under higher boost levels, is it still worth doing at all?

All that said, I've been looking at various kits and options out there and would love to get feedback from those in the know on who makes the best equipment and what sort of kit (mainly controller) would be a reliable, cost effective way to go for my particular application. I'm also curious on nozzle placement. I read in one of the threads on here that just after intercooler is best for IAT and just after TB is best for octane boost (IIRC) but I assume either location helps with both, right? If the benefit for cooling versus octane when spraying at those 2 locations were compared, would it be something like 70/30 or more like 90/10 or....? Any idea? (hope that question makes sense). Thanks!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

there are a few ways to tackle this. 

It's really not too much of a pain. You can put the w/m pump under the windshield washer resevoir and tap straight from that like i did (pump likes to be gravity fed). The sensor you'd have to remove and use the float type sensor that comes with the kit as the oem vw sensor is elec current based and w/m doesnt conduct electricity too well so the light has a tendency to stay on :laugh: 


Nozzle size we can determine based on your setup and go from there. 

If you're running a dual nozzle setup it's best to put the larger nozzle after the TB. 

The smaller nozzle would have a better chance at full evap so placing it after the IC would be best.


----------



## G_Lader_91 (Dec 28, 2006)

motrrrpsycho, 

Here is a lengthy reply on the 24v. Even with pics!! 

I owned an 03 gli 24v with vf stg2. I did a custom awic(see pic) and went with snow performance stg2. I purchased it through USRT.. (YOU GUYS ROCK!) 


Here it was when I cobbled it all together. I originally made a throttle body spacer, but gave up due to sealing issues and just drilled/tapped the intake. Never had a leak, even @ 12psi:laugh: 

 

I absolutely loved this car, and especially, and I am not just saying this after wmi. Scott @ USRT walked me through everything and it worked perfect. I believe I ran a #30 and an 110 injector nozzle. On a hot south Georgia day the car logged intake temps dropping as low as 20* cel. That is correct, even on a heat soaked motor like the 24v. 

As you can see, I located the controller behind the headlight. The first nozzle in the hump to the right of the t/b and the second at the top and center of the intake manifold. I NEVER had any issues with my setup, ran it for 20k then sold the car. I'm 6'7" so I needed something with more head room. 

So, I recommend USRT/Snow performance. I am thoroughly impressed and have sent more folks there way also:thumbup: 

I ran 2.5 gallon tank in the trunk of my car, no issues. I ran the pump in the sub frame and the solenoid off of the fire wall, directly before the injectors. You have to think outside the box and be creative on where/how to run the hard lines. I ran mine under the snap in plastic door frame trim, worked perfect:thumbup: 

Feel free to pm me with any q's.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

^^^nicely done :beer:


----------



## G_Lader_91 (Dec 28, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> ^^^nicely done :beer:


 
Thank you sir. With a congested engine bay like a 24v, and keeping it as OEM as possible you really have to get creative.


----------



## motrrrpsycho (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks coatofarms, very helpful info, and nice build! :beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup: 

Out of curiosity, how often did you have to fill your 2.5 gal tank? Also, what did you put in it - 50/50, WW fluid, just water or...? 

Also, does anyone know if the MKIV R32 throttle body flange would work on my MKV R32?


----------



## G_Lader_91 (Dec 28, 2006)

motrrrpsycho said:


> Thanks coatofarms, very helpful info, and nice build! :beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Out of curiosity, how often did you have to fill your 2.5 gal tank? Also, what did you put in it - 50/50, WW fluid, just water or...?
> 
> Also, does anyone know if the MKIV R32 throttle body flange would work on my MKV R32?


 Thank you sir. I was really out on my own on that setup. I can tell you it worked REALLY good 

For mix, I ran 50/50. There is much debate on what you should run. 1 gallon of distilled water to 1gallon of pure methanol was perfect. Car never idled/ran smoother! Plus I honestly went around 325 miles/tank that way until the fuel light came on. Again gee whilz but good info. 

I also started spraying @3psi. Yes, 3. My driving habits kept me out of boost for the most part, but the minute I got on the throttle it was usually going to be WOT runs, so I wanted it to come on pretty early. Thats all little things you can figure out and can mess with. 

Its dang hot where I live nearly year round so I got away with it. 

The 2.5 Gallon tank lasts around 2 months. Maybe more IIRC. And spraying that much also. I drove the SNOT out of this car, and loved every minute of it. 

As for that spacer, yes it will. Both mk4 and mk5 have same t/b part#'s and gasket #'s. 

Lengthy reply I know, but when you venture this deep into something, you become the subject matter expert. It just happens Hope that helps man 

Keep us updated:thumbup:


----------

